# VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/



## Kristian98 (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich als Jugendlicher steig bei der ganzen Anglerpolitik nicht durch. Ich habe versucht diese Themen hier sorgfältig zu durchforsten, aber ich steig da nicht durch. Ich weiß das es irgendwie 2 Verbände gab, die versuchten zu fusionieren und alles irgendwie seinen (schlimmen) Lauf nahm. Könnte mir jemand bitte in Kürze erklären was genau passiert ist, damit ich als Angler auch bisschen Ahnung habe. #q 

Wäre sehr Nett

- Dankeschön


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

sorry hier gibts einige tröts darüber, wo alles beschrieben ist.
warum sollman das ganze jetzt noch mal schreiben?

antonio


----------



## Kristian98 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

wie wäre es dann mit einem link


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

Stark gekürzte Zusammenfassung:

Bereits im Jahr 2006 beim deutschen Fischereitag in Wismar gab es erste Gespräche im Bezug auf einen Zusammenschluss der beiden deutschen Bundesverbände des DAV und VDSF.

In den Jahren 2009/2010 wurde es dann konkreter und es wurde eine sog. 12er Kommission einberufen, um eine gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe vorzubereiten und inhaltliche wie persönliche Differenzen aufzuarbeiten.

Bestehend aus 6 DAV-Vertretern und 6 VDSF-Vertretern die zusammen Grundlagen für einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband erarbeiten sollten. Der VDSF zog im September 2010 beim Fischereitag in München dann seine 6 Vertreter ab.

Danach gab es ein Zerwürfnis zwischen den beiden Präsidien (VDSF und DAV) und die Verhandlungen galten als „auf Eis gelegt“.

Um den Fusionsprozess dennoch weiterzutreiben, gründete sich die sogenannte „Initiative Pro DAFV“, bestehend aus Landesverbänden beider Bundesverbände.

Ergebnis des Bestrebens dieser Initiative war, dass nun tatsächlich am 17.11.2012 der Versuch unternommen werden sollte, diese Fusion hinzubekommen. Im VDSF konnte aber keine ausreichende Mehrheit gefunden werden, weshalb die Fusion zunächst platzte. 

Am 15.02.2013 wurde die Abstimmung im VDSF wiederholt, bei der dann die nötige Mehrheit errungen wurde. Gleichsam wurde Fr. Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin gewählt.

Am 09.03.2013 gab der DAV seine Zustimmung zum Übertritt in den VDSF.

Seit 19.06.2013 ist der neue Verband bei den Gerichten eingetragen und die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF (nun DAFV) damit amtlich vollzogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

Danke Franz!!!

Oder noch kürzer zusammengefasst für Menschen, die eigentlich nur angeln wollen:
VDSF, DAV oder DAFV - Pest, Cholera oder Aids...??..


----------



## Kristian98 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

Vielen Dank ! Genau danach hab ich gesucht 

Aber die meisten sind doch wahrscheinlich über die Fusion empört von seiten des DAV oder ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

Der DAV hat einstimmig dem Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV zugestimmt...


----------



## Black-Death (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

inwieweit betrifft das denn den "normalen" angler?


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*



Black-Death schrieb:


> inwieweit betrifft das denn den "normalen" angler?




Wer ist der normale Angler?

In erster Linie betrifft es alle organisierten Angler deren LV im Bundesverbandmitglied sind.
Es ist deren Knete.

Desweiteren betrifft es alle Angler.
Eine postive Ausrichtung z.b. für Wettkampfangeln, für Angeln aus "Spass" und nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb könnte auch Einfluss in den einzelnen Bundesländern haben.

Themarohendes Angelverbot in NRW

Aber kaut nun bitte nicht das ganze Thema hier nun wieder durch.


----------



## pro-release (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

@ Sharpo:

Postiv in deinen Augen und den der anderen "Macher" hier? Wer bestimmt denn was positiv und was negativ ist?

Die Mehrzahl meiner Angelkollegen sehen das Wettkampfangeln und das angeln "Just for Fun" mit Catch&Release alles andere als positiv.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*

@Franz & Sharpo
toll zusammengefasst und auf den Punkt gebracht.

Für 'Neulinge' bei dem Thema (und ich behaupte mal, es sind 80%, die 0 dafür interessieren) ist es wirklich schwer, überhaupt einen Einstieg zu bekommen.

Es zahlt letztendlich jeder(!) in das System ein, sei es nur mittelbar über die Fischereiabgabe (1/2 Gebühr beim Fischereischein, zumindest in NRW). Direkte Zahlungen sind z.B. Verbandsabgaben über angeschl. Vereine.

Um überhaupt grundlegende Infos zu bekommen sind die meisten LVs & Vereine auch nicht gerade spudelnde Quellen; sehr sehr diplomatisch gesagt.

Deswegen ein großes Lob an das Anglerboard, die einzige dauerhafte, aktuelle, detaillierte & unabhängige Infoquelle, bei der man dann auch noch mit diskutieren kann.
#6


----------



## VC1 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*



> @ Sharpo:
> 
> Postiv in deinen Augen und den der anderen "Macher" hier? Wer bestimmt denn was positiv und was negativ ist?
> 
> Die Mehrzahl meiner Angelkollegen sehen das Wettkampfangeln und das angeln "Just for Fun" mit Catch&Release alles andere als positiv.


 
....die Angelkollegen brauchen es ja auch nicht machen 
oder an den Veranstaltungen teilnehmen !!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*



pro-release schrieb:


> @ Sharpo:
> 
> Postiv in deinen Augen und den der anderen "Macher" hier? Wer bestimmt denn was positiv und was negativ ist?
> 
> Die Mehrzahl meiner Angelkollegen sehen das Wettkampfangeln und das angeln "Just for Fun" mit Catch&Release alles andere als positiv.




Positiv ist wenn Bürokratien und Einschränkungen abgebaut werden.
Angler sind nicht mehr oder minder "Vandalen" wie jeder Bürger in diesem Land.

Ein Nachtangelverbot ist unsinn.
Wobei es in BW nicht mal ein generelles Nachtangelverbot gibt. Auf Aal und Waller darf ja Nachts geangelt werden....soweit ich dies in Erinnerung habe.

Zum Wettkampfangeln wird man nicht gezwungen. Steht jedem selbst frei daran teilzunehmen.
Nur witzig ist es wenn Angler an Hegefischen/ Gemeinschaftsfischen teilnehmen, Plätze auslosen und Preise kassieren ..sich aber gegen Wettkampfangeln aussprechen.


----------



## Jose (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: VDSF, DAV ? Hilfe :/*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Themarohendes Angelverbot in NRW...



zum weiterlesen
Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?


----------

